

Announcing Cloud Transcoding for Live Video - jon_dahl
http://blog.zencoder.com/2013/03/27/announcing-cloud-transcoding-for-live-video/

======
vyrotek
I'm a bit confused when term "Live Video" is used with these kinds of
services. Just to make sure I understand, this isn't like Ustream.tv correct?
What I mean is, viewers aren't watching the video as it is broadcasted. It
looks like you use the API to configure the service to accept a live stream
which is then encoded to individual resources which cannot be viewed until the
stream is complete. Does that sound right?

Sorry if I'm off topic. I'm actually in the market for white-labeled service
which will allow me to broadcast live video to a large audience in real-time
and also 'record' that live stream as it happened to my blob storage. UStream
so far is the only company I can find to offer anything similar to this.

~~~
mmcclure
Viewers are indeed watching the video as it is broadcasted. I think the thing
that's throwing you off is that you can request a VoD asset be created upon
completion, but the RTMP and HLS outputs are a live broadcast.

Don't apologize, I think this is perfectly on-topic. It actually sounds like
the service would be a really great fit for what you're talking about, so feel
free to reach out.

------
agscala
Exactly what I need currently. Looking forward to giving this a shot!

